# Slow Site



## k5yac (Mar 26, 2008)

Perhaps I'm the only one, and maybe this has already been covered, but does the site seem extremely slow lately? Part of the fun of this site (other that the wealth of information) was the fact that I could come in and buzz through the posts and catch up on my reading. Now, I spend WAY more time waiting for pages to load than I do reading, and I generally get tired of waiting long before I've got to see all the new stuff. 

Maybe it is just me, but it seems to be the same whether I'm at work or home, and I've got a fairly good connection at home (14+Mbps cable).

I'm not trying to complain as much as I am just curious if anyone else notices what I'm talking about. Is there something we can do? Do we need to pool some $$$? How much would it cost per year to ramp this thing up? 

Just wondering.


----------



## mustangkid (Mar 26, 2008)

I too have noticed since last week, after I couldn't get on the site cause it was not responding, that the post's are alot slower loading. I also thought it was my computer but other sites load as normal for my computer.
Just my input. I still enjoy this site more than any other. As a matter of
fact it has become addictive!


----------



## bunky (Mar 26, 2008)

I have notice the same problem the last few days..   

KY5AC  are you a Ham??


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 26, 2008)

y'all might look for a thread on this the other day.  Jeff is working on the issue, but is afraid the problem resides with the host.  Just one of the down sides to a popular site!  It'll get better, I have no doubt.


----------



## k5yac (Mar 27, 2008)

Good to hear Geek... I must have missed that bit of info.  

Bunky, yes I am a ham.  I'll be in the WPX contest this weekend as NY5E.  How about you?


----------



## bobj (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like you have those 807's taken care of. Nice rig.
Bob--KJ4IL


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 27, 2008)

I didn't notice a problem until today. But sure slow earlier today. None the less, I sure appreciate all the time and work that goes into keeping this venue open for all of us. Thank you very much mods, and admn. folks


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 27, 2008)

I've noticed its kinda slow but I'll wait for it the posts and info is just to good not to    Thanks Peoples


----------



## chubbs (Mar 27, 2008)

Does seem to be running faster today. Earlier this week it made me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## k5yac (Mar 27, 2008)

The site seems a bit more snappy today.

Whose rig are you talking about Bob?  I want to see.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 27, 2008)

You guys really call yourself hams?  It has to be a cool hobby (ham radio) if the word ham is involved..LOL  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"Squad 51 10-4  KMG-365"


----------



## k5yac (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, "ham" radio is how it has been referred to for a long time... but there are several versions of where that term came from.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Mar 27, 2008)

*I am here most every day, although the site doesn't remember me so I don't always take the time to log in. Today is the first time that I have noticed the slowness problem, I almost gave up by the time the site finally came up. Thanks for the post, at least it answered my questioms. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## k5yac (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, I guess I spoke too soon... things have slowed back down quite a bit, and I am even getting "page cannot be displayed" messages from time to time.


----------



## bobj (Apr 2, 2008)

K5YAC
Rig=Kegerator
807=Beer-old ham slang
813= hard stuff
Bob


----------



## k5yac (Apr 2, 2008)

Dupe ... Dupe ... Dupe


----------



## k5yac (Apr 2, 2008)

Gotcha... I was wondering what you meant by 807s.  I was thinking _"dang, I have 811s in my linear, is that what he's talking about?  Besides, how would he know that?"_ LOL  807s and 813s sound more like CB slang to me, but maybe just something I missed out on.  

Oh, by the way, I have those 813s taken care of too.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hello Terrry, I remember you well. You're my buddy from Montana, now ain't that a hoot!


----------

